# Generation Z



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

Η Μαρία Κατσουνάκη αναφέρει στην Καθημερινή τις αναπάντεχες περιπτώσεις νέων που εργάζονταν στο εξωτερικό και αποφάσισαν να μετακομίσουν και να εργαστούν στην Ελλάδα.

Από εκεί η συζήτηση περνάει στις Γενιές X, Y και Z (τα X, Y & Z τα έγραψα στα αγγλικά, και ας μη φαίνεται  ):

Οι ιστορίες ενδεχομένως να μη συναρθρώνουν έναν κορμό αλλά ξεχωριστούς. Πρόκειται όμως για ανθρώπους που ανήκουν στην ίδια ηλικιακή ομάδα, η οποία αποτελεί τη «Γενιά Υ», διάδοχη της αινιγματικής «Γενιάς Χ» (1962 - 1975). Σύμφωνα με έρευνα της Deutsche Welle (αναρτήθηκε στο in.gr): «Η “Γενιά Υ” μπαίνει δυναμικά στην αγορά εργασίας παρά τις δυσκολίες και διεκδικεί ισορροπία. Θέλουν μία καλοπληρωμένη δουλειά κοντά στα ενδιαφέροντά τους, η οποία θα τους εξασφαλίζει ελεύθερο χρόνο». Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με το Ινστιτούτο Απασχόλησης του Λουντβιχσχάφεν, η «Γενιά Υ» έχει μια καινούργια κοσμοθεωρία εντελώς διαφορετική από εκείνη των γενιών της δεκαετίας του ’50, ’60 και ’70.

Σχετικές ιστοσελίδες:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_23/10/2013_537635
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231270272
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_X
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Y
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Z

Πέρα από τις αξιοπρόσεκτες κοινωνιολογικές παρατηρήσεις, εγώ έζησα τον Σεπτέμβριο κάτι που με προβλημάτισε. Ήμουν καλεσμένος σε γάμο και στη συνέχεια σε δεξίωση που έγινε σε κτήμα των βόρειων προαστίων. Καθώς πηγαίναμε προς τα τραπέζια μας, μας υποδεχόταν μια κοπέλα με έναν κατάλογο στα χέρια. Ήταν επιφορτισμένη να μας πει πού θα καθίσουμε. Το επίθετο ατόμου της παρέας μου άρχιζε από Ζ. Μόλις το άκουσε η κοπέλα, την είδα να ψάχνει στο τέλος του καταλόγου. Κατάλαβα αμέσως τι είχε συμβεί. «Συγγνώμη», της λέω. «Αυτό που κρατάτε δεν είναι έι του ζεντ. Το ελληνικό ζήτα δεν είναι στο τέλος, είναι κοντά στην αρχή». Κούνησε ταραγμένη το κεφάλι της και άρχισε να ψάχνει κάπου στη μέση. «Έψιλον, ζήτα, ήτα», της θύμισα. Κάποια στιγμή το βρήκε, αλλά γενικά στο χωροχρονικό εκείνο σημείο σημειώθηκε μποτιλιάρισμα.

Τελειώνει η Μ. Κατσουνάκη το άρθρο της: «Μπορεί να είναι η “Γενιά Ζ”, συμβολικό τέλος και αρχή. Όπως και να έχει, είναι το μέλλον».
Τα ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν:
Την Generation Z θα την αποδώσουμε «Γενιά Ζ» ή «Γενιά Ω»;
Αν την αποδώσουμε «Γενιά Ζ», θα τη διαβάζουμε «Γενιά Ζήτα» ή «Γενιά Ζεντ» (ή, μπλιαχ, «Γενιά Ζι»);
Τα «Γενιά X» και «Γενιά Y» δεν είναι σε ελληνική αλφαβητική σειρά. Πώς τα διαβάζουμε, αλήθεια;
Μπερδεματάκι;


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Γενιά Ζόμπι, κατά το word War Z. 

Btw, είχα ασχοληθεί με τις γενιές στο πανεπιστήμιο και είχα διαπιστώσει ότι οι σημερινοί εικοσάρηδες θέλανε ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα που θέλανε το 1990 οι εκπρόσωποι της γενιάς Χ. Πάω στοίχημα ότι τα ίδια θέλανε το 1970 οι γονείς τους. Οι διαφορές που εντόπισα είχαν περισσότερο να κάνουν με τις γενικότερες φιλοσοφικές και κοινωνικές διαφορές της κάθε εποχής, οι οποίες φυσικά δεν καθορίστηκαν από τους εικοσάχρονους. Οπότε δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη για το κατά πόσο διαφέρουν τα μεγάλα αδέρφια από τα μικρότερα. 

Νίκελ, άμα το επίθετο ξεκινούσε από Ξ πού θα έψαχνε; Στο Χ;


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

Βλέπω αρκετά "Γενιά Ζ" σε δημοσιογραφικές ιστοσελίδες, πράγμα που μάλλον δείχνει ότι, φευ, πάει προς καθιέρωση η απόδοση. Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται χάλια, δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα στα ελληνικά, και εξάλλου αυτά τα "αρκετά" Γενιά Ζ δεν είναι ακόμα τόσο πολλά ώστε να έχει χαθεί το παιχνίδι. Σαφώς προτιμότερο βρίσκω να λέμε Generation X, Y, Z = Γενιά Χ, Ψ, Ω, παρά να μπλέκουμε με τα εξελληνισμένα Χ, Υ, Ζ, με κίνδυνο να ξεχάσουν οι μικρότεροι/ες μέχρι και την αλφαβήτα (και το Γενιά Ζόμπι να γίνει όνομα και πράμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2013)

Στα μαθηματικά, πάντα, το έχουμε δίπορτο: τα x, y, z διαβάζονται χι, ψι, ζεντ αλλά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τα χ, ψ, ω = χι, ψι, ωμέγα.
Το ωραίο είναι ότι, αν χρειάζεται, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τα τέσσερα: x, y, z και ω: χι, ψι, _ζεντ_ και ωμέγα. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Εγώ τα Χ,Υ,Ζ των μαθηματικών τα διαβάζω χι, ψι, ζήτα. 
Έχουμε επίσης και τα χρωμοσώματα χι και ψι, Χ,Υ. 
Οπότε το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί με τα Χ και Υ. Νόμιζα ότι είχε λυθεί και με το Ζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ τα Χ,Υ,Ζ των μαθηματικών τα διαβάζω χι, ψι, ζήτα.


Ε, παραφθορά του ζεντ, που διάβαζε η δική μου γενιά... ;)


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

Και για τη Γενιά; Χι, Ψι, Ωμέγα, Ζήτα ή Ζεντ; 

Η Γενιά Ζ, πάντως, παραπέμπει κι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, παραφθορά του ζεντ, που διάβαζε η δική μου γενιά... ;)



Zed's dead, baby, Zed's dead... 

Long live ΧΨΩ! (pronounced _khi psi omega_). Ζήτω, ζει!

ΖΖΖΖ, χρονφ, ΖΖΖ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2013)

rogne said:


> ...
> Η Γενιά Ζ, πάντως, παραπέμπει κι εδώ.



Και μέσω αυτού, εκεί. Μπρρρ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2013)

Γενιά Ζήτα, και μη ρωτάτε πιο πέρα.

Και στα λογοπαίγνια με το Ζήτα, Δαεμάνε, να μην ξεχάσουμε το διασημότερο Ζήτα απ' όλα ...

Είναι ο Ζεντ Κατ, ο Γάτος Ζήτα, ο Ζαζουλόγατος !







Χρόνια τον περιμένουν με καρτερία στη σιωπή. Οι γιαγιάδες στο παραγώνι σιγοψιθυρίζουν για ν' ακούν τα εγγόνια· οι κοπελιές νύχτα κεντούν τα πάθη του σε πλουμιστά μαντίλια, και βιαστικά τα παραχώνουν στην κασέλα με τα προικιά. Αργά, μετά τον κόρο του γλεντιού, αναθυμούνται οι ποιητάρηδες τα μισοξεχασμένα κι έρχονται οι λυράρηδες που ξέρουν να πιάνουν ακόμα το σκοπό. Στην κορυφή του τραπεζιού οι πατεράδες, με σκιασμένο βλέμμα και αργή κίνηση, πιάνουν με χέρι στιβαρό και κόβουν το ψωμί, ψελλίζοντας την παλιά ευκή, σαν τους Εβραίους της Διασποράς όντε θυμούνται τη Γιερουσαλήμ. «Ναι, κάποτε θα 'ρθει, θα φανεί». «Άμποτε, Κύριε», σταυροκοπιέται ο παπάς και κλείνει πίσω του της εκκλησιάς τη θύρα. «Να γίνετ' άντρες!», ορμηνεύει ο δάσκαλος, «να 'σαστε σεις οι έτοιμοι να τον υποδεχτείτε».


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, σχεδόν δάκρυσα. Σαπό!


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2013)

Πω, πω, εάριε, ανατρίχιασα. 
τώρα τι να πω για τη γενιά Ζzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bernardina (Oct 26, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, μα την παναΐα, ανατρίχιασα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 21, 2016)

Τελικά ποια είναι η ετυμηγορία; Πώς αποδίδονται οι γενιές; Έχουμε _the Lost Generation_, _the_ _Silent Generation,_ _Baby Boomers_, _Gen X_, _Gen Y_ και _Gen Z_. Τι αποδόσεις δίνετε στα ελληνικά αν στο κείμενο αναφέρονται όλα; Τα πρώτα δύο είναι ευκολάκια, τα υπόλοιπα είναι το πρόβλημα. Οι B_aby Boomers_ θα μείνουν _Μπέιμπι Μπούμερς_, θα γίνουν _Γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου _ή _Μεταπολεμική Γενιά_; Οι _Γενιές Y_ και _Z_ μπορούν να αποδοθούν σαν _Γενιές της Μεταπολίτευσης_ ομαδοποιημένα ή σκοντάφτουμε στο ότι η _Γενιά Υ_ ξεκινάει από το 80κάτι; Υπάρχουν ασφαλείς αποδόσεις για τις γενιές χωρίς τα γράμματα, δηλαδή _Baby Busters_, _Millennials_ και _Internet generation (τουτέστιν iGeneration) _ή_ Centennials_ αντίστοιχα; Θα χρησιμοποιούσατε κάποιο από τα _Μπέιμπι Μπάστερς_, _Χιλιετείς_ και _Εκατονταετείς_ ή _Γενιά της Υπογεννητικότητας_, _Γενιά της Χιλιετίας_ και _Γενιά της Εκατονταετίας_ (ή _Γενιά του Ίντερνετ_);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Να συνεισφέρω μια γενική αρχή μόνο. Οι γενιές συνδέονται άμεσα με τον χρόνο *και* τον τόπο. _Μπέιμπι μπούμερς_ και γενιές Χ, Υ, Ζ είναι κτγμ μόνο αμερικάνικες, γενιές του Πολυτεχνείου ή της Μεταπολίτευσης (ή των 700 ευρώ, την ξεχάσαμε κιόλας) μόνο ελληνικές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 21, 2016)

Ναι, εγώ θέλω αποδόσεις που να ταιριάζουν στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, αλλά να συνδέονται κάπως και με τις αντίστοιχες διεθνώς γνωστές, ειδικότερα για τις γενιές που έχουν καθιερωθεί σαν όροι στα ελληνικά με τον αγγλικό τους τίτλο (όπως η γενιά των baby boomers). Είναι εφικτό ένα τέτοιο σχήμα ή θέλει αυτοσχεδιασμό και εφαρμογή κατά περίπτωση;

Η γενιά των 700 ευρώ δεν με βόλευε ούτως ή άλλως γιατί είναι αρκετά αυθαίρετη (δεν ορίστηκε ποτέ κάποιο χρονικό πλαίσιο) και πλέον ακούγεται κάπως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Αυτοσχεδιασμό και εφαρμογή κατά περίπτωση, θα έλεγα. Όπου χρειάζεται και με άμεση ή έμμεση αναφορά στο ξένο αντίστοιχο προς το οποίο γίνεται η παραπομπή. Π.χ. η γενιά των baby boomers είναι επίσης η γενιά του Βιετνάμ, των παιδιών των λουλουδιών και του Γούντστοκ, του I have a dream στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά και του Γαλλικού Μάη, της μίνι φούστας και των Μπιτλς κ,λπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 21, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ. Αυτή φαίνεται η καλύτερη λύση.


----------

